# Autosport & Pistonheads 2009 - My photos



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Starting off with the arty shots;


























Was very dissapointed that I couldn't find the 500 race car though 
Anyway I'll upload pictures of interesting cars shortly.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Standard snapshots (Apologies for the noise);












Swisswax Ferrari (Look under the right headlight, not sure wether they meant to leave that there or not!)


I'll upload the rest when Imageshack stops being an ****. :wall:


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice shots thier better than mine much improve on my skills


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great pics - loving the Vauxhall Chevette

Couldn't you get the girls on the Range Rover to pose for the best cleavage thread!!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That E30 M3 is fantastic, would love to own one of them :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> That E30 M3 is fantastic, would love to own one of them :thumb:


Whole heartidly agree, thats gorgeous!

Nice shots Lloyd


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Yoghurtman said:


> Great pics - loving the Vauxhall Chevette
> 
> Couldn't you get the girls on the Range Rover to pose for the best cleavage thread!!!


Is this one ok sorry for butting in like:









:thumb:


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some great shots there and looks like it was a great day.

But there are a few cars that could do with correction. Just look at the rds and swirls under the lights. :doublesho

Yes including the left over wax on the swissvax stand.

All power and no show.

Thanks for sharing. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Some brilliant pictures there Lloyd, nice one. 

In regard to the unbuffed wax on the Fezza, hands up Billy. It was used throughout the show for wax demo's, that little bit must have been temporarily missed. We were always talking to customers, trying to keep dust and finger prints off 40+ cars and keep our eyes out to stop the light fingered thieving little chav scum bags that turn up at these shows from stealing any more products than they'd already managed.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Some brilliant pictures there Lloyd, nice one.
> 
> In regard to the unbuffed wax on the Fezza, hands up Billy. It was used throughout the show for wax demo's, that little bit must have been temporarily missed. We were always talking to customers, trying to keep dust and finger prints off 40+ cars and keep our eyes out to stop the light fingered thieving little chav scum bags that turn up at these shows from stealing any more products than they'd already managed.


plus i bet if you had done all the correction work on them: it would not av helped matters dusting them in thier. its a dusty old place lol

The car we clean had realy bad swills on it and the windows were a mess to but what can you do.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shine On said:


> Some brilliant pictures there Lloyd, nice one.
> 
> In regard to the unbuffed wax on the Fezza, hands up Billy. It was used throughout the show for wax demo's, that little bit must have been temporarily missed. We were always talking to customers, trying to keep dust and finger prints off 40+ cars and keep our eyes out to stop the light fingered thieving little chav scum bags that turn up at these shows from stealing any more products than they'd already managed.


That's what I thought, they all looked spotless anyway! I even liked the van  What do you mean by 40+ cars though? 

Saw a Ferrari on one stand with SRP being used like a wax, can't remember what stand that was though. Some of the cars at the show had terrible swirls, as can be seen below. Can't remember what car it was though.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

pretty much ALL the cars I saw were swirled to hell, but its a car show, not a detailing show, so what do you expect? Most were fairly clean and shiny though.

I have almost got past the point of only looking at swirls at car shows, and can now often even find time to oggle the 'talent' (used reservedly in relation to some I saw today ) wandering about on the various stands as well. Makes a BIG difference to my level of enjoyment of these events


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

We, that is to say those of us that were there helping to represent Swissvax, were trying to look after the PH members cars on show, all the various 911's on the Porsche GB stand (which were a nightmare because as well as the dust they were covered in finger prints) and varios other cars around the show like the Everyman Racing cars, a GT40 replica, a Bentley on the BBS stand, the Gumpert Apollo on the EVO stand, etc etc. It was bloody hard work for everyone involved but special mention should go to the Autotec chaps from London stood outside washing cars all day on Wednesday in subzero temperatures, and not once did they complain or moan.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice pics... i cant see most of the arty ones though for some reason ?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

n_d_fox said:


> Nice pics... i cant see most of the arty ones though for some reason ?


If you can only see the top few and not the rest then see how your connection to www.xs.to is, that's where they're hosted. They're fine for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Swisswax Ferrari (Look under the right headlight, not sure wether they meant to leave that there or not!)


You should have seen the Swissvax Ferrari on arrival after a snowy journey


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> That E30 M3 is fantastic, would love to own one of them :thumb:


PM me if you want to give me an offer for mine:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work mate will try and put mine up tonight.

I enjoyed working with the mercs in the hall before the live show, some hard conditions to work in the NEC, always a chalenge.


----------

